# screen printing for a beginner



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

With all this talk of screen printing it has got me interested in dabbling.

I was offered, not long ago, an entire setup of equipment for around £6K. I had no where to store all of it at the time.

Anyway here is a question:

What's the simplest way to print a one colour screen? I just want to dabble with the potential to sell at a later date. I don't want a massive carosel so what's the alternative? 

Thanks!


----------



## Davis61381 (May 1, 2005)

I am also wondering an easy way to make single-color hand-cut designs. I used to do it in school but forgot what chemicals to use. Or is there a "cleaner"way to do it now-a-days?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

That's what I'm after, the school kinda way. If the pros could point us in the right direction it would make a great informative thread.

Thanks,


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

It is entirely possible to "dabble with a one color station that you can make yourself with very little money invested. You would need to use water based ink so you could air dry the garments. I would start with just a hinge and screen set-up kinda like sign printers use. If you want more detail I would be happy to point you in the right direction just throw me an e-mail or a PM 




Adam said:


> With all this talk of screen printing it has got me interested in dabbling.
> 
> I was offered, not long ago, an entire setup of equipment for around £6K. I had no where to store all of it at the time.
> 
> ...


----------

